# Solved: Yahoo Maill Android App



## BallaterBoy (May 5, 2007)

my e mail is a BT account which uses BT Yahoo Mail. ie **********@btinternet.com

This main one works fine on my PC No Probs.
. On my Android I have the Yahoo Mail equivalent which in large works fine and mirrors what i have on the PC. 
However recently I am getting duplications in my Android mail Contacts. Cant see how to fix this as there are no duplication on my main Yahoo mail There doesn't seem a way into the Contacts list from the smartphone app and it gets those by seemingly 
picking them up off the main accounts

Tried Help with Yahoo Chat but they said call BT as my e mail address is not a Yahoo address. BT wont help as it isnt a BT Mobile phone!!! Back to Yahoo with e mail this time who wrote back with this

"Our records indicate that your "*********@btinternet.com" ID is linked to an account managed by AT&T. Due to contractual agreements, we are not able to assist you directly with your request and ask that you contact AT&T Customer Support for further assistance. 
Never heard of AT&T and haven't a clue what they have to do with my BT Account.

Tried AT&T but the contact number is in the USA and the route through e mail stops when they ask me for my zip code. It then doesn't recognise my GB Postcode.!!

All I want to know is how do I remove and adjust my contacts in my Smartphone App when they don't match the ones in my E Mail Account?


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

It sounds like you might have your yahoo account syncing with your phone twice. If you open your contacts app > settings > SNS accounts, you should see a list of all accounts that are syncing with your contacts app. If your yahoo account shows up twice, remove one of them.


----------



## BallaterBoy (May 5, 2007)

Thanks. Beat you to it!! Exactly right Went into my phone contacts and found that some of the e mail addresses were listed as much as 3 times, removed them and un-ticked the automatic sync. Seems to have fixed the problem

Thanks anyway


----------

